# تشققات في الجدران



## EngKey (2 أغسطس 2008)

لدي مشكلة تشقق في جدار هذا المبنى اذا سمحتم اريد رأيكم في الاسباب وكيفية المعالجة
وهذا رسم تمثيلي للتشقق​




[/url][/IMG]


----------



## samersss (2 أغسطس 2008)

المشكله غالبا تنحصر في هبوط القواعد

مع تحياتي
سامر


----------



## Abo Fares (2 أغسطس 2008)

أعتقد كما قال المهندس سامر، السبب الرئيسي هو هبوط أساس العمود الركني بين الحائطين المتشققين..


----------



## mohy_y2003 (2 أغسطس 2008)

لو الشرخ ده موجود في الجهتين من الجدار المكون من طبقتين بلوك سمك 10 سم يبقي هبوط في القاعده الركنيه اكتر من الهبوط الحادث في القاعدتين الاخرتين كما تفضل الاخوة - بس نعرف المبني كم دور وهل مستمر في كل الادوار ولا لا 
ولكن لو الشرخ داخلي فقط ممكن يكون هبوط ايضا او ترييح مباني ده ها يتوقف في اي دور الشرخ ده موجود وهل مستمر في كل الادوار ولا لا ؟
وشكرا 

_م محيي الدين محمـــد_


----------



## engausma (3 أغسطس 2008)

واضح جدا انه هبوط


----------



## mohy_y2003 (3 أغسطس 2008)

فعلا هبوط ........الصورة عندي ما كانتش واضحة غير نصها بس لضعف وصلة النت 



_م محيي الدين محمـــد_


----------



## المستشار الدولي (3 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

الواضح من الرسم ان هناك هبوط في القاعدة وسط الجدارين.
وبامكانك التاكد مثلا بقياس ارضية الغرفة من الداخل ان كان هناك ميول اولا (طبعا الميول خفيف جدا قد لا تحس به الا بتجربة مستوى الماء او تجمع الماء.

المهم في الموضوع هو هل الهبوط مسمر او توقف عند هذه النقطة.(قبل البدء بالصيانة)
عليك بمتابعة مستوى الماء.

تحياتي للجميع


----------



## اياد العبودي (3 أغسطس 2008)

المشكلة الرئيسية هي هبوط في القاعدة احادي الجانب وهذا يتكون نتيجة عدم استقرار الاساسات.........وفقكم الله جميعا


----------



## eng.amani (3 أغسطس 2008)

اين توجد تلك القاعدة وكيف تفسرون الامر وان القاعدة هي السبب ؟؟
ومالحل ؟؟


----------



## EngKey (3 أغسطس 2008)

*اضافات*

الأخوة:
samersss
أبو الحلول
mohy_y2003
المستشار الدولي
اياد العبودي
شكرأ لكم جميعاً لمروركم :84:
ان البناء مؤلف من دور واحد وتربة التأسيس تتأثر كثيراً بالرطوبة - لم يتم اجراء تجارب حقلية عليها - ولكن أستطيع أن أقول لكم أنه ظهر في الشيناج (الشيناج: الجائز الواصل بين القواعد من رقبة العمود) عند التشقق تقريباً تشققات وذلك قبل تحميله يرجع السبب في الأغلب الى سوء تنفيذ الخلطة البيتونية أو كما رأى بعض الأخوة المهندسين الى انتفاخ التربة اسفل الشيناج !؟
نعم.. كلنا نتفق أنه يوجد هبوط في القاعدة الطرفية وهذا الهبوط أعتقد أنه وصل حده مع العلم أن التأسيس كان على صخر
لكن يبقى السؤالا الأساسي مالحل مع هذا النوع من المشكلات فهي شائعة جداً؟
دمتم بخير


----------



## احمد المهندس (3 أغسطس 2008)

اعتقد ان السبب هو انتفاخ بالركن وليس هبوط .. تمام لو لا ؟؟؟
اعتمدت بهذا التحليل على شكل الشرخ الحاصل.


----------



## shabib (4 أغسطس 2008)

*من خلال نظرتي*

من وجهة نظري أرى أن سبب التشقق هو هبوط في القاعد ة الواقعة على الزاوية وذلك ربما ناتج من عدم اجراء فحص للتربة وجراء ذلك حدث الهوبوط الذي أدى الى حدوث ذلك الشق الطولي والحل ربما هو حقن التربة ببعض المواد لتقويتها وهذا مكلف جدا . وقد يكون سبب الشقوق ربما ايضا خطأ في نسب خلطة الكونكريت .. والله أعلم


----------



## mohy_y2003 (4 أغسطس 2008)

الاخوة الكرام / السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
هناك نوعين من التربه ذات المشاكل الاول هو التربه الانهياريه وهي تربه قويه في حد ذاتها وممكن تكون زي الصخر ولكن بمجرد وصول المياه لها نتيجه امطار او تسرب مياه من تمديدات الصرف او التغذيه او الري بالموقع يحدث لها انهيار وممكن تكون هي دي الحاله اللي عندنا لذا انصح الاخ الزميل بعمل جسة قريبه من موقع الشرخ ودراسه طبقات التربه لمعرفة نوعها وكيف يتم مواجهة وحل هذة المشكله 
والنوع الثاني هو التربه الانتفاشيه والتي تكون قويه ايضا وبمجرد وصول المياه- من نفس المصادر السابقه - لها يحدث لها زياده في الحجم تؤدي الي هبوط متفاوت في المنشا مما يؤدي الي شروخ ايضا 

وطبعا لا يجب التاسيس علي تلك التربه بنوعيها والحل في الموقع هو عمل احلال بعمق كبير ممكن يصل الي 1.5 او 2 متر من تربه جيده للتاسيس عليها وطبعا الكلام ده يتم تحديده بناءا علي الاختبارات الحقليه والمعمليه من عينات التربه - مع مراعاة التنفيذ الجيد لوصلات المياه لمنع وصول مياه للتربه المذكورة اسفل طبقه الاحلال تجنبا لتاثيرالتغيرات اللي ممكن تحصل للتربه من جراء وصول مياه اليها علي المبني 

وفي جميع الاحوال يجب عدم تنفيذ الاساسات مباشرة علي تلك التربه نظرا لخطورة ذلك البالغه 

هناك باب كامل في الكود المصري للاساسات عن التربه ذات المشاكل انصح بمراجعته او الاطلاع عليه .....وشكرا 


_م محيي الدين محمــد_


----------



## aalmasri (4 أغسطس 2008)

اخي EngKey

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

اوافق الاخوة على ما ذكروه من اسباب قد تكون ادت لمثل هذه الشروخ خاصة ما شرحه اخي م. محيي الدين...وهناك اجراءات قبل البناء وخلاله لتفادي مثل هذه المشاكل.



> لكن يبقى السؤالا الأساسي مالحل مع هذا النوع من المشكلات فهي شائعة جداً؟



اذا حدث ما حدث, تحتاج لمراقبة التشققات لمعرفة اذا ما كانت ما تزال تتوسع, فاذا ما وصلت لحد خطير بحيث انها قد تؤدي لانهيار ما,فعليك باخلاء المبنى او ذلك القسم من المبنى ريثما يتم معالجة الموضوع. اذا وصلت الشقوق لحالة الثبات وتوقفت عن التوسع والتمدد, وكانت بسماكات بسيطة (مليمترات), فيمكنك استخدام مواد رابطة (حسب ما يتوفر في بلدك) لملئ الشقوق (بعد تنظيفها طبعا). اذا ما كانت الشقوق كبيرة, فمن المحتمل ان تكون قد اثرت على سلامة الاعمدة والجسور, فتضطر لهدم واعادة صب بعض العناصر حسب الحالة لديك.

ودمت بخير


----------



## mohy_y2003 (5 أغسطس 2008)

aalmasri قال:


> اخي EngKey
> 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> 
> ...


 
اتفق معك جدا اخي aalmasr ولكن هذا في حالة ثبات الوضع واستقراره بمعني عدم حدوث هذا الهبوط مرة اخري والتاكد من ذلك - بعدها نبدء في علاج آثار هذا الهبوط للتمكن من استخدام آمن للمبني 
ولكن اذا كانت التربه ات طبيعه انهياريه او انتفاشيه فالوضع خطير جدا حيث اننا لا نضمن عدم تكرار ذلك الهبوط في اماكن اخري بمجرد وصول مياه الي تلك التربه 
لذا انصح دراسة التربه جيدا بعمل جسه او اتنين حول منطقة الشروخ ومناطق اخري لمعرفه درجة قابليه التربه المؤسس عليها لحدوث تلك التغييرات وكذلك سمك تلك الطبقه وخصائصها من جميع النواحي - لان ممكن يكون التربه كويسه جدا والمنطقة التي بها الشروخ هي االتي تختلف نوعا ما وساعتها العلاج ها يكون سهل - ادرس الموضوع جيدا اخي الكريم وستصل باذن الله لحل جيد بمجرد ان تضع يدك علي سبب المشكله ( التشخيص اهم خطوة في مرحلة العلاج )


----------



## aalmasri (5 أغسطس 2008)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> اتفق معك جدا اخي Aalmasr ولكن هذا في حالة ثبات الوضع واستقراره بمعني عدم حدوث هذا الهبوط مرة اخري والتاكد من ذلك - بعدها نبدء في علاج آثار هذا الهبوط للتمكن من استخدام آمن للمبني
> ولكن اذا كانت التربه ات طبيعه انهياريه او انتفاشيه فالوضع خطير جدا حيث اننا لا نضمن عدم تكرار ذلك الهبوط في اماكن اخري بمجرد وصول مياه الي تلك التربه
> لذا انصح دراسة التربه جيدا بعمل جسه او اتنين حول منطقة الشروخ ومناطق اخري لمعرفه درجة قابليه التربه المؤسس عليها لحدوث تلك التغييرات وكذلك سمك تلك الطبقه وخصائصها من جميع النواحي - لان ممكن يكون التربه كويسه جدا والمنطقة التي بها الشروخ هي االتي تختلف نوعا ما وساعتها العلاج ها يكون سهل - ادرس الموضوع جيدا اخي الكريم وستصل باذن الله لحل جيد بمجرد ان تضع يدك علي سبب المشكله ( التشخيص اهم خطوة في مرحلة العلاج )



كلام سليم :20::20::20: 100%


----------



## المهندس المبارز (6 أغسطس 2008)

اخي العزيز ...........
الحل لهذه المشكلة هو كالتالي ::
1- يجب عليك معرفة عرض التشقق(crack width) . 
2- ممكن استخدام مقاطع من الحديد ( شبكة من الحديد سمك 2-4 ملم او مايسمى brc) وهو نفسه الذي يستخدم في تسليح الارضيات ذات سمك 20 سم .
3- بعد تغطية التشقق بهذه القطع brcتقوم بلبخ الجدار ( اي تغطية الجدار بمزيج الخرسانة والرمل والماء).
انشاء الله اكون قد وفقت في اعطائك يا صديقي.


----------



## EngKey (6 أغسطس 2008)

اأحمد المهندس
shabib
mohy_y2003
aalmasri
المهندس المبارز
بارك الله فيكم 
اعتقد ان هذا الموضوع وان كان يمثل مشكلة خاصة هنا لكنه متكرر في كثير من منشآتنا
وبعقولكم النيرة انشاء الله نبصر حلول مثل هذه المشاكل فرأي الجماعة أًسد وأرجح​


----------

